# How do I host a WordPress Blog on a Windows Azure Virtual Machine?



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey, I know this is my first post and I'm already asking stuff, but I would like to know how to host a WordPress Blog on a Windows Azure virtual machine, I've tried using XAMPP but it won't send the confirmation emails.

Thanks,

Kayaba Akihiko


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you opened port 25 in your firewall? I assume an Azure VM is Windows Server 2012 R2.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 14, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Have you opened port 25 in your firewall? I assume an Azure VM is Windows Server 2012 R2.



Azure can run Windows or Linux - they have quite a few Linux images to choose from.  CentOS and Ubuntu but not Debian.

If you spin up a Linux VM, you'll need to open port 80 (and maybe 443 for SSL) as an Endpoint.  Think of Endpoints as an external firewall.  If you're sending email, you need to open port 25 as well.

PM me if you get lost - I run several Linux VMs on Azure and have written about them.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 14, 2014)

Ehm in windows you are supposed to use WEB PI , a tool they provide that install scripts like WP, Joomla etc. This install all the requirements and also prompt you with a wizard to configure WP. It uses IIS as webserver. Excellent tool, link here: http://www.microsoft.com/web/gallery/install.aspx?appid=WordPress


----------



## Mun (Jun 14, 2014)

WAMP


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 14, 2014)

What are your e-mail settings? What are you using as an e-mail server/service?


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I've opened ports for HTML, SMTP, HTTPS, SSH and a few others


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jun 15, 2014)

Could someone guide me through setting up wordpress with IIS?


----------



## splitice (Jun 16, 2014)

http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_on_Microsoft_IIS


----------

